# Johnny Lightning Chariot



## LIS FAN 4ever (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey customizers

Here is a crazy creation....I was playing around with a Johnny Lightning Chariot and some N scale figures....They are not done at all and these are in process pics. Still have the faces and outfits to fix and clean up. But I love the chariot so much - just hated looking at it without the Robinson family!

So for creativity sense....enjoy.

When it is completely painted and windows cleaned...I will send the final shots!

LIS FAN


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

thats what modellings all about,fun,and creating what you like,well done and I look forward to seeing the finished figures and chariot

Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

FAR OUT! ......"Wacky Fun"

hmmm.....now who said that! :tongue:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*tracks*

you need to chop off the wheels that alow it to roll so it sits on the tracks (-:

looks great


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I use THAT Chariot for my Aurora Cyclops display....Along with FlyingFrets Robinson family Robot.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

woof359 said:


> you need to chop off the wheels that alow it to roll so it sits on the tracks (-:
> 
> looks great


I've converted many of these into actual HO slot cars...
using a Tyco Fast Traxx chassis (actual track or belt-drive )....

they aren't 100% accurate on the original chassis (uses large wheel rear drive with smaller wheels on front, but it is a real track drive..)..
and the length/height is accurately scaled to the body...

LIS Fan, :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 

oh, did an inside lighted, Johnny Lightning Jupiter-2 slot car... LIS 4Ever :wave:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*That's the ticket! improvise!

Z*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Y3a said:


> I use THAT Chariot for my Aurora Cyclops display


Me too!:thumbsup:


----------

